

Pistol Shot Recorded at 73,000 FPS [video] - jitbit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y9apnbI6GA

======
jitbit
They seem to be using (wait for it) Windows XP installed on a (wait for it)
17" Mac Book Pro (justsayin, couldn't help but notice)

